# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  جستجو در XML

## farnaz20

سلام خسته نباشید یک سوال داشتم من یک فایل xml دارم میخام یکسری itemها رو جستجو کنم تو اینترنت زیاد گشتم چیزمناسبی پیدا نکردم میشه منبع خوبی معرفی کنید من با زبان C#‎ و در محیط asp.net کار میکنم
ممنونم

----------


## abdullah20

داخل سایت بگردید هست

----------

